# Spouse Visa processing time?



## benish16 (Nov 5, 2008)

hi everyone..im new to this forum..i had few queries regarding the spouse immigration to australia and i hope this forum would help me get all the answers...

i and my husband got married 2-3months ago and now he has gone back to australia, he holds PR and will start applying for my immigration..i wanted to know if he starts my application processing now in november..how time will it take to get done? i have seen the spouse visa usuallly takes upto 3-4months..but at the same time i have also heard the pace of immigration processing has slowed down a little nowadays...waiting for a reply!

thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi benish16, 

Welcome to the forum. 

If you do a search on spouse you may find some recent posts on the subject. 

I can't tell you any more than you've already heard. The website that used to keep us up to date with all this has gone unfortunately.....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## robtkd1 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi. My wife is Australian. We applied for the spouse visa in the UK and it only took about 3 weeks. Bear in mind that we don't have kids yet so it was just for me. It went really smoothly. I sent in the application with the payment and police check. 2 days after i posted it i received an email telling me to get the health checks done and fill out a character asessmnet form. About 2 weeks after i sent that in i got the visa. Hope that helps.


----------



## km2410 (Jul 24, 2011)

hello,
i m new to this forum..
application lodge on send 25th march,
medical done on 8th and send on 14th april..
when i called ahc on 22nd july they said that still they are waiting for medical reports..y we have been facing this problem already its 3 months for medical report and 4 months to date of lodgment..
plz suggest me its very frustrating..


----------



## pdb99 (Oct 31, 2011)

HI All,

M new to the forum. I had applied for my wife's visa, in June 2011. Can pls anyone let me know how is CO, i.e. is she quick enough to provide an answer of the application & what r the current processing times. It shows the same old thing - 7 months - as per the current time period. Can I also call her and ask for an update. What do you suggest me friends.


----------



## ecstacy (Feb 13, 2012)

she but never reply...i got my reply after three months..u better contact global helpline services...because she is not going to process ur file within the processing time...s..best of luck mate




pdb99 said:


> HI All,
> 
> M new to the forum. I had applied for my wife's visa, in June 2011. Can pls anyone let me know how is CO, ............i.e. is she quick enough to provide an answer of the application & what r the current processing times. It shows the same old thing - 7 months - as per the current time period. Can I also call her and ask for an update. What do you suggest me friends.


----------

